# I am the "little spoon" and I like it



## Darwin17 (Sep 29, 2015)

For our entire relationship I have been the little spoon. Some might think it strange as I am the bigger/stronger person and consider myself and Alpha male.


----------



## Illbehisfoolagain (May 7, 2012)

How many people even see you sleep and would know about this? Likely no one, maybe your kids if you have them? FWIW my boyfriend is very alpha, and more than a foot taller than me, and at least a couple times in the night I will spoon him. Its all closeness and good for the relationship, and I really doubt anyone would judge it one way or another anyway


----------



## laroo (Feb 16, 2013)

I love that. I'm a small not alpha in any of my relationships but love cuddling up as big spoon now and then after we've parted ways to actually get some sleep. It's not all the time but I definitely love it and think it's comfy and really whatever makes you feel happy is good. I think of it more like hanging on like piggy back for a girl being big spoon. And I love laying on my stomach on his back when he's on his stomach like he's a mattress/full body pillow and my head tucked between his shoulder blades. If you haven't tried that it's really nice until someone needs to move because eventually that one can get painful. It's good for naps.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Darwin17 said:


> For our entire relationship I have been the little spoon. Some might think it strange as I am the bigger/stronger person and consider myself and Alpha male.


Awwww. This is cute! :smile2:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

U'mmm I don't think I've ever ended a cuddling session in the same position I started in. And I like the 51 position more than the 55. I'd also rather Fork than Spoon.


----------



## Darwin17 (Sep 29, 2015)

also I get a good back scratch before I get my snuggle.......I sleep very well. Then to back it up I get waked up same way (back scratch and snuggle) and this has been going on for 14 years.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

do spoons have awkward erections?


----------



## Darwin17 (Sep 29, 2015)

Runs like Dog said:


> do spoons have awkward erections?


That would be strange considering she is a woman and she is spooning me. Now if I get one I just turn over and say hello.......


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

awkward?





Runs like Dog said:


> do spoons have awkward erections?


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Darwin17 said:


> For our entire relationship I have been the little spoon. Some might think it strange as I am the bigger/stronger person and consider myself and Alpha male.


I find this topic hilarious and melancholy at the same time. I secretly wish I could be the little spoon....

I can't find a woman whose willing. They all INSIST on me being spooning them. 

It's very disheartening to say the least. What about my vulnerable side?!?

:crying:


----------



## Darwin17 (Sep 29, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> I find this topic hilarious and melancholy at the same time. I secretly wish I could be the little spoon....
> 
> I can't find a woman whose will willing. They all INSIST on me being spooning them.
> 
> ...


The only issue that I have is every so often she will take a razor to my back plume so she can snuggle correctly with me. It is nice and I love her to death for it. She is ok with me spooning her for a bit but way prefers to be spooning me.

Again I am extremely "Alpha" and very comfortable with who I am and what I do and and quit physically strong. Put me in bed with my wife though and I become the little spoon relishing in her cuddling up with me and loving every min.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I always loved a little fork....


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

FrenchFry said:


> Oh, this is too cute.
> 
> I like being the big spoon


Now you're just making sh!t up...

You're like the antithesis of every woman I have ever met.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Thread title of the year.


We switch it up... and love both. Although being the big spoon makes me feel tiny, but it's just as snuggly!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

My husband was the little spoon. Only because he was so much larger than I that I would be suffocated by him spooning me. Plus, he got his back rubs which he loved.


----------

